# steroid kingdom and optimum pharma?



## dess

Hey,

any thoughts on steroid kingdom and optimum pharma? g2g? I have used Uncle Z and pinnacle labs in the past, and was about to order from PSL until I stumbled onto this forum and saw the light.  I was a product of ology.... looking for a new source and was thinking on going with optimum pharma labs via the steroid kingdom which is closed now. Would you use optimum pharma?


----------



## Pinkbear

99% of internet sites sell garbage... 
Super under dosed or bunk... 
Your choice


----------



## AlphaD

Congrats on leaving ology......many here have. With that said sorry to hear you were a product over there.  Here at Ug we are not a source board.  Post up some info and stats.....


----------



## FreeBirdSam

I tried optimum pharma once a while back,  overpriced, smelled like pine trees, seemed under dosed, but OMG that was some beeeeutiful packaging!  some of the best ive ever seen!...   holograms and shit lol..

too bad my "no name" lab makes better gear lol

Welcome!


----------



## Rumpy

I used GenShi once.  I worked, I didn't die, but I'd have to be hella desperate to use it again


----------



## Maintenance Man

Id stop using website gear like the masses have advised. Its always gonna lead to a scam one way or another, at some time or another. 

Like Alpha suggested, post up some things about yourself so everyone can get to know you.


----------



## dess

31, 180 5'10 low bf% (don't know exactly how low would guess 9-10).  have been training hard for 5+ years.  have done 4 cycles in the past.  I know everyone is saying don't use an internet company or optimum pharma, but that's my only option as of now.  maybe my next cycle I will have the opportunity to go another route.  just trying to find the best one out there right now.  i made good gains with pinnacle, but maybe i'm just ignorant to what good quality gear gains are.


----------



## TheBlob

Hmmmm umhmmm yes, yes. What we have here is failure to communicate... Let me translate.... WAIT A MINUTE HERE.  180 after 4 cycles? Anyway translation.. Chill out quit rushing youll get scammed.. SLOOOOW DOOOWN.


----------



## TheBlob

180 after 4 cycles roughly a year plus,,,, you should be heavier by now. The average bodybuilder starting out will put on 25lbs in a year with no juice.. Sooo your saying that you started off less than 155? BUUUUULLLLL SHIIIIIT


----------



## Workout247

You gotta do what you gotta do. I know how hard it is sending a few hundred bucks through monogram to a strange country and then waitingday after day week after week checking the mail to see either an underdosed package, a customs seizure letter, nothing at all, our slim chance exactly what you ordered. Stressful. Or you can pay a buddy at the gym $550 for 20ml of test e and 20ml of tren e and take it with a dumbass smile. Or stop being anti social and make some like minded friends on here. Lol. So many options so little time.


----------



## Tren4Life

In the words of one of our well respected  veteran's 63Vette
"Don't by gear from a websight!!!!!"

Oh yea and welcome aboard


----------



## dess

i know u guys are trying to steer me right, I appreciate it.  Maybe i'll hold off on my cycle.  It sucks though, I was planning on starting my cycle back in November, then pinnacle went mia and then started looking at psl, but just realized that's garbage as well.  i know i'm getting overzealous and that's not the smartest thing, but damn


----------



## Pinkbear

Better to save your money and get legit gear. 
Just stick around and learn 
Lotta great peploe here


----------



## dess

that seems to be the general consensus, i guess i'll hold off for now. thanks


----------



## Tiny Calves

Hate to revive a dead thread but I'm currently one week into a OP test/deca cycle.  I'll be getting bloods done in about 5 weeks and I'll post em' up.  Hopefully it isn't bunk, gonna be super bummed.


----------



## Hero Swole

Tiny Calves said:


> Hate to revive a dead thread but I'm currently one week into a OP test/deca cycle.  I'll be getting bloods done in about 5 weeks and I'll post em' up.  Hopefully it isn't bunk, gonna be super bummed.






what kind of bloods are you getting?


----------



## Rumpy

I think hero means be sure to order the addition 'sensitive' testosterone test so you get your actual TT, not just >1500.  Under dosed gear can still kick you up over 1500.


----------



## shenky

Yeah, keep us updated, Tiny Calves.


----------



## Tiny Calves

Rumpy said:


> I think hero means be sure to order the addition 'sensitive' testosterone test so you get your actual TT, not just >1500.  Under dosed gear can still kick you up over 1500.



I got the female hormone panel off privemdlabs.  

This is what the results looks liked:



		Code:
	

Testosterone, Serum 720 348-1197 ng/dL


----------



## stonetag

Rumpy said:


> I used GenShi once.  I worked, I didn't die, but I'd have to be hella desperate to use it again


That sounds very familiar bro!


----------



## BarabbasFCF

Thats funny cause I have personally ran mass specs on their gear and it came out very good. 

Test E 250 ....came out at 95%
So im sure thats not bad gear

The EQ 400 ....came in at 81%  that is the best I have ever seen in my years of testing. Most score in at mid 60's to low 70's if your lucky.

I have ran quite a few UGL'S some bad some good. But to say all gear from the net is bad is an ignorant statement unless you got mass specsbto prove it bro.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

BarabbasFCF said:


> Thats funny cause I have personally ran mass specs on their gear and it came out very good.
> 
> Test E 250 ....came out at 95%
> So im sure thats not bad gear
> 
> The EQ 400 ....came in at 81%  that is the best I have ever seen in my years of testing. Most score in at mid 60's to low 70's if your lucky.
> 
> I have ran quite a few UGL'S some bad some good. But to say all gear from the net is bad is an ignorant statement unless you got mass specsbto prove it bro.





Just in case you're watching in while logged off, I'm waiting for any answer to my question in post #13. 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12076-mass-specs


----------



## bigezy

i am a new guy here and hope i stay in the guidelines of the site if not please let me know. i also left ology becuase i felt like there was shady shit going on over there. problem is i have decent size order in with PSL and have heard good things about them and not just from ology. also heard good things about OP and that was my next stop. i really dont like using online sources and never have needed them in past few years. but it seems like all of my good local sources are gone. one guy gets popped and the rest fall off the earth. what is a guy to do except turn to the web. i dont mind putting my time in at all and i am not new to this game but also hoping i dont get scammed on my next order.


----------



## Fsuphisig

stick around bigezy and get to know everyone, did you post an introduction thread yet?


----------



## bigezy

yes i did and thanks i sure hope so. i need am looking forward to some "REAL" guys advice for a change.


----------



## Fsuphisig

lol well youll get there here theres no bullshit pimping of products just honest meatheads sharing info amongst eachother


----------



## Darkhorse1

Lol... Hate to admit it, but I found this place in searching for a source. Had a solid source for 10+ years that went away and now left to the wolves. Found a new one, but wanna have back ups, too. Another advantage I do have is a script so I  at least have a base TRT dose going constant. 
This has been the best board I've been on. Love the HONEST and UNBIASED reviews here. 

DH


----------



## bigezy

Darkhorse1 said:


> Lol... Hate to admit it, but I found this place in searching for a source. Had a solid source for 10+ years that went away and now left to the wolves. Found a new one, but wanna have back ups, too. Another advantage I do have is a script so I  at least have a base TRT dose going constant.
> This has been the best board I've been on. Love the HONEST and UNBIASED reviews here.
> 
> DH


 
i didnt come looking a source but ironically i did when i was at ology because my local guys have all moved away or "went away". i always thought that a reliable online source was the way to go but as i have learned the hard way, i was wrong. i researched and waited a long time to take the plunge and wish i had just kept my money. so back to the search. but i followed over here for a while and love how you guys tell the hard core truth. i rather have my feelings hurt than a bunch ****ers that are on the "payroll" giving me source advice. i rather just not get any source if that is the case. i just want to give what little bit of knowledge i have and continue my research with (like you said) HONEST and UNBIASED fellas.


----------



## Woodytwin

Darkhorse1 said:


> Lol... Hate to admit it, but I found this place in searching for a source. Had a solid source for 10+ years that went away and now left to the wolves. Found a new one, but wanna have back ups, too. Another advantage I do have is a script so I  at least have a base TRT dose going constant.
> This has been the best board I've been on. Love the HONEST and UNBIASED reviews here.
> 
> DH



Yup....  me too.  I need a new source (yesterday).  My only bottle of HCG smashed on my basement floor as I was trying to use it two days ago.  I've got two weeks of Tren A and Prop left so...  yea.... I need HGH  NOW.  

Of course I know the program and am painfully aware that asking for a source is enough to get me kicked to the curb (rightly so).  I'm also coming from "ology".  Frankly, I never gave much thought that the fact that those guys were "on the payroll" so to speak and pushed product as though it was the best.  Freakin frustrating!

Because I'm up against the wall here, I am throwing caution to the wind here and I'm gonna flat ask for it.  Sorry.  Perhaps I should should ask for MERCY!

Thanks fellas!  I'm looking forward to starting fresh here albeit not a very good way to start.


----------



## widehips71

Woodytwin said:


> Yup....  me too.  I need a new source (yesterday).  My only bottle of HCG smashed on my basement floor as I was trying to use it two days ago.  I've got two weeks of Tren A and Prop left so...  yea.... I need HGH  NOW.
> 
> Of course I know the program and am painfully aware that asking for a source is enough to get me kicked to the curb (rightly so).  I'm also coming from "ology".  Frankly, I never gave much thought that the fact that those guys were "on the payroll" so to speak and pushed product as though it was the best.  Freakin frustrating!
> 
> Because I'm up against the wall here, I am throwing caution to the wind here and I'm gonna flat ask for it.  Sorry.  Perhaps I should should ask for MERCY!
> 
> Thanks fellas!  I'm looking forward to starting fresh here albeit not a very good way to start.




PM Bundy


10char


----------



## Bro Bundy

yes pm me..Ill piss in a bottle and charge only 150$


----------



## Maijah

Bro you gotta send an email to uncle"z"@youraretard.com


----------



## robot

i too came from ology where they put me also onto pinn gear i felt great being it was my first cycle and nothing to compare too. then second run i did local ugl through buddy and wow what a differenece wish i could still get that but cops shot and killed him this past year r.i.p (danny boy) also was about to jump on the optimum wagon right before i decided to leave ology. id rather hang around and find another like my buddy had. way worth it.


----------



## ddzc

OP is highly recommended on another "forum", which is how I got to this thread when searching for the company.  I was about to order something from there bc I believe they ship to Canada.  I can't find anything local...I know a lot of guys here recommend to buy nothing online, not sure where or how you find your good and reputable source?


----------



## PillarofBalance

ddzc said:


> OP is highly recommended on another "forum", which is how I got to this thread when searching for the company.  I was about to order something from there bc I believe they ship to Canada.  I can't find anything local...I know a lot of guys here recommend to buy nothing online, not sure where or how you find your good and reputable source?


You have to just put your time in. Nobody with a solid private source would endanger that source by posting him out in the open. The best are not spoken of.


----------



## TheSauce

I can't speak for everyone but I've been using OP products this last go around because I lost my source (he quit) and they've turned out great other than one effect that bothers me. I have to break down my injections, even a 1ml dose has to be injected into 2 different area's if I don't I get pretty sore, it was explained to me that this was because of the concentrated levels. Anyway, I've got a thread about the whole thing lurking around here somewhere feel free to search for it. Though there gear is real, it's not something that I plan on buying again if I can find a better source.


----------



## PillarofBalance

TheSauce said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I've been using OP products this last go around because I lost my source (he quit) and they've turned out great other than one effect that bothers me. I have to break down my injections, even a 1ml dose has to be injected into 2 different area's if I don't I get pretty sore, it was explained to me that this was because of the concentrated levels. Anyway, I've got a thread about the whole thing lurking around here somewhere feel free to search for it. Though there gear is real, it's not something that I plan on buying again if I can find a better source.


https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=17796

You are running test e at 250mg/ml. That's not a high concentration. Anything 300 or less shouldn't be bothering you. Their gear is probably just unsanitary.


----------

